# Safeguard for worming cats?



## Bluebutterfly

I read somewhere that you can use Safeguard for worming cats. Is this true? If so what is the dose? 
Thank you,
Eugenia


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Ive never heard of it being used in cats. A couple of Google searches didnt turn up any referrences to it at all for felines


----------



## GoldenMom

It's not technically approved for cats, but has been used. The dose is 50mg/kg daily for 5 days.


----------



## Ross

So I'm tired that's, 1/2 cc per kg or 2.2 lbs, of the 10% suspension for 5 days?


----------



## GoldenMom

Gee making *me* think too! 

10% suspension=100mg/ml

so 50 mg/kg = 1/2 cc per kg = 1/2 cc per 2.2 pounds.

Yep your math looks right to me, Ross.


----------



## Ann Mary

Is this a paste in a tube or a liquid? Thanks!


----------



## GoldenMom

This is the liquid. Paste comes in 10% also which is 100mg/g of paste. You would need a way to measure how much a gram is.


----------



## Zorro_Bones

I know this is a big bump but anyone know as of yet exactly how paste do you give them? 
A little on your finger and let them lick it off or is it more like the amount on the toothbrush in those paper ads?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> I know this is a big bump but anyone know as of yet exactly how paste do you give them?


 1 ML (or CC) is equal to 1/4 Teaspoon

http://foodgeeks.com/resources/conversioncharts.phtml


----------



## Cannon_Farms

yep, I can see trying to shove that down my cats throat for 5 days strait, anyone own stock in band aid?
I use the safe guard powder sometimes for the dogs, and find it easier to mix it into a tablespoon of wet food, thought I would share that just in case some one had as much trouble as I would. I dont use a whole can bacause I cant be sure that it all gets ate.


----------



## E123

GoldenMom said:


> It's not technically approved for cats, but has been used. The dose is 50mg/kg daily for 5 days.


I'm sorry, but we only give the big goats 7mg so 50 is way over. Probably best to stick to regular cat wormer.👍


----------

